# Recordings that don't give performer / conductor names?



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I own some CD recordings (cheap, from clearance bins and the like) that do not have the conductors or performers listed anywhere on the literature. Why do they do this? Even if they're considered 'second rate' by critics and such, they should still be given credit where credit is due. 

Anyway, is there a database somewhere with this information? I'd like to make sure my collection database has all the complete info. 

Thanks!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Oh, I hate when this happens. I don't know if there's a database anywhere, but indeed it would be nice to find one if only to satisfy the obsessive side.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

What is the name of the record company of these recordings that you have that don't have the conductor/orchestra names?


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

SPJ Music
Pilz
RNR Inc.

...to name a few.


----------

